# American Pickers Commercial



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So I was watching some Modern Marvels and a commercial for American Pickers comes on and apparently they found an old Lionel standard gauge train set. They had it appraised and the guy said there were only 10-11 in existence and that it was worth 30K. I only know of one engine of that rarity and you can still see one on ebay from time to time and the cars did not look special in terms of rarity so what makes this one so rare?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Knowing nothing about Lionel, but having seen the show, I'd say the creative writers on the show made it that rare. It's like the stuff "found" in the storage units on Storage Wars: it's worth that much because they said so. By the way, did you ever notice how every one of them just happens to be an expert on some obscure item, when it was made, how many were made and the exact value, right there on the spot? It's all just entertainment---they make that stuff up.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't seen the episode you're talking about, but all those kinds of shows (Pawn Stars, Storage Wars, etc.) seem to vastly overestimate the value of the things they "find."


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've read enough comments from people who have seen episodes being filmed with scripts, etc., to have no doubt that Storage Wars is just plain fiction. The auctioneer, Dan, is real, but he put the show together with several of his auction regular customers as the cast.
I have a suspicion that each episode, he contacts his favorite antique stores and asks for items that are interesting and could use some free advertisement. He salts the storage units with the items and briefs the "bidders" on the background of the item so they can "recognize" it and describe it in detail. They then take it to the antique store that actually owns it to be appraised. The antique store gives it an inflated value and puts it back on the shelf. Somebody comes along, sees it and knows it's worth that much because they saw it on Storage Wars. By the way, did you notice that after a few token bids by the extras, the same people always win? How could that happen in real life?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, all those kinds of shows seem scripted and planted with interesting items assessed to be worth far more than they really are.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

not denying that a lot of it is scripted but it was for a show that has not aired yet. I am wondering if there really is a standard gauge set that rare, what it is, and just how much it is really worth.

The train has already been bought as they record shows about a year ahead. I am just curious how out of line the price really is and what that model is.

and storage wars is a complete ripoff. it is more comedy than anything else.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stop picking on the pickers.
Don't you see them climbing all over the junk pulling out treasure that has been sitting there for 100 years?



I don't care if they make it more "interesting". I like the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Rare use to be hard to find. Now you just pay more. I laugh at their prices. Some are hi and others are low. The show is for entertainment not for price guides. The shed wars are funny too. They say " I can get 75 bucks for this!
I say yeah right.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

On both shows, I have seen a very few items legitly priced to a "fair market value" but those are rare. On Pickers, most of their prices are "asking" prices, doubt they get it. I've seen a few times where they got upside down on an item, paying way more that it was worth.

Carl


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I still like the show but I find it near impossible to have found (what looked mint) complete brand new set and have it be worth the 30K. We shall see when the show airs.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

As stated above,these shows are for entertainment.Several years ago,there was a show here in Georgia that had a couple visit yard sales around Georgia and Alabama.They bought mostly cheap stuff and then held an "auction"by telephone [phone in your bid].You got to see the item bought and sold.The profits went to various charities I think.
Getting to see what the stuff actually sold for made this show quite different from the others mentioned above.If those shows would show what they sell stuff for they would be more credible IMHO.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw the commercial for the upcoming show, and the train cars look pretty impressive.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

there was a thread about this on the TCA TTML list, this was a "casted" item by the show producers and was indeed rare and was sold at auction for the price that was mentioned. I am just passing on the information that was posted on the TTML


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I live 'Storage Wars' everyday. I work for a storage company and get to empty out delinquent units,move the stuff to a store area on the premisis,and sell it. I can tell you that finding very expensive items of any kind is a rare occurance and even though something may be worth a lot in one market,getting a big price for anything depends on your market. It's only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it. Anybody want an 1865 Eastlake amoire that's worth $5000 on line? I'll sell it for $500 and it's the real McCoy too. Pete


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

So You're saying that it is all bull twaddle


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just like anything else, they take artistic license with reality.

I'm just dumbfounded at the number of people that pay $50+/month to store complete garbage.


----------



## Armchair (Feb 21, 2011)

*storage*

I pay $65 a month to store my junk.

Armchair aka Glen Wasson Yuma, AZ

http://armchairmodeling.blogspot.com


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good going guys. My junk costs me $127 a month 10x31 with the Lincoln in it and a loft over the car for junk I avn't looked at in years. One of these days I'll be emptying my own unit and selling the stuff. Ha! Pete


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, the drama of it all:laugh:. I don't take myself seriously let alone one of those shows. Pure entertainment and nothing more.


----------

